# What to do with my Ash tree?



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a white ash tree (not a swamp ash) in my backyard which is in the process of being removed (long story). 

Last weekend the top of the tree was cut down and removed from the premises. What I have left is the base part of approx 14' tall by approx 20" in diameter. 

I ask this question to the specialists in here ..... I am wondering if this wood has any guitar body value ...... IOW, should I take what's left to a mill for processing into guitar body blanks? And if so, what advice could you offer me from this point on to ensure capable blanks?

Any suggestions would be appreciated ..... thanks.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Wood has to be left to dry for a while after it's cut to use in a guitar. You can't just use freshly cut wood. I don't know how long or anything. I'm sure there are lots of guys here who know better than me who could be of assistance.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sell it to some canoe guys and buy some body blanks elsewhere. 
Kind of serious here. They are always looking for 18' to 20' stock. 

Oh and technically there is no swamp ash. 

Otherwise get it cut now. Which means either finding a truck/loader and taking the log some where or getting a bandsaw mill in.

If'n it were me I would slab cut the whole log and see what you have. 

you say East of GTA how far? I know people Blackstock area 

then what's good either air dry or sweettalk Peacock's in oshawa to dry it for you.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

this time last year I had 8 bushcord of 20" plus, approx 10' long logs, all mixed hardwood...cherry,ash,elm,beech,birch,oak,alder.............burnt a lot of it already.......took all summer to chop and split..........you know I never thought for 1 minute about choosing a log for making body blanks.....all i could think of was getting it cut, split, piled off the lawn and dried some more before the snow started flying............dang............I could have had a few more gits in my collection by now...lol.........if you were closer, I'd burn her fer ya.....lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> this time last year I had 8 bushcord of 20" plus, approx 10' long logs, all mixed hardwood...cherry,ash,elm,beech,birch,oak,alder.............burnt a lot of it already.......took all summer to chop and split..........you know I never thought for 1 minute about choosing a log for making body blanks.....all i could think of was getting it cut, split, piled off the lawn and dried some more before the snow started flying............dang............I could have had a few more gits in my collection by now...lol.........if you were closer, I'd burn her fer ya.....lol


Ah.... the old preheat stage of your heating season ( or the first time your woodpile made you hot) 

Problem is that one log is a hassle to get somebody in for. I have a white oak log sitting on my lawn for boat parts. The road is paved with good intentions. 

A 14" 20" diam log grown in that good rich soil is going to be a least nice lumber. No one piece guitars, but if cut with care, something nice.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

nothing like a burl here and there to dull the saw, but put a smile on your face.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i heard some of the old fenders were hard ash. heaver than swamp ash cut her down and while you got the husqvarna out cut he up in 20'' junks then rip them in about 2&1/4" thick lengh ways with the junk on its side keep them under 12" two put through a thickness plainer later .......sounds easy for a logger


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, fellers.

The more I think about this the more I'm not sure what I'll do with the tree.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

It would definitely be a hard body. I don't know what the white ash are like in Ontario but here in manitoba they are as tough as steel. Cutting a few of those down dulls the old chainsaw blade pretty quick. This post reminded me that I've got a nice slab of black walnut that should be about ready to make into a guitar. A tele I think.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

We got a old maple half dead at the top
(struck by lightning about 20 yrs ago).
Not sure of it's species.
Been thinking about harvesting the trunk.
Good 28" width I'd say.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

It would definitely be a fun project.The only problem is I do believe the rule is 1 year for every inch of thickness.Thats how long it takes to air dry lumber.Now if you were to find someone with a kiln :smile:


----------

